# Orvis Access Fly Rod Review



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Got out with my buddy Capt. Rob Salimbene to break in his new Gheenoe poling skiff and to break in my new 9 wt. Orvis Access rod.

First the fishing.....foggy (until 5 minutes AFTER we pulled the skiff out of the water at 3:00ish)....cold....and we cast to at least 100 redfish back in the Cockroach Bay area. Of those 100...ZERO decided to eat every fly we could throw at them. We would lead them by 10 feet and wait to bump the fly when they got on it, only to have them do a 90 degree turn away from the fly. Tough day...but fun!

Now the rod........Orvis has hit back-to-back-to-back home runs! First with the Helios, then the Hydros, and now the Access. Great rod! I have a 9 wt. lined up with #10 Orvis Redfish Wonderline Gen3 line. Two false casts, and 50-60 feet is not hard. Plus at 3.25 ounces, it's a 9 wt. that won't wear you down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the same rod spooled with 9wt Airflo and it is a rocket. I had the hydros in 8 & 10 and they were awesome rods, but for almost $200 less and with the  same quality you can't go wrong with the ACCESS


----------

